# Wet Noses



## Hodgeroo (Jan 20, 2011)

I noticed a couple weeks ago that my hedgehog had a pretty wet nose, when I was visiting my parents with him over the holidays. I remember him sneezing a couple times, and that his nose seemed very wet, but at the time I thought that maybe he was having allergies to dust, or some of my parents pets. Do Hedgehogs get allergies?

He still has a pretty wet nose, thought not runny (if he touches me with it, it leaves a little smear of moisture on my hand), and he has had no other signs of illness the entire time his nose has been wet. Could this just be the way he is, or should I worry that he has a respiratory infection?


----------



## mcwojo (Dec 29, 2010)

I am not an expert by any means but my little Hazel is 11wks (today) and I have had I've had her for a month. Her nose is wet, but not runny. It's usually a little cold like a dog. I posted the same a while back and some replied (so sorry that I don't remember who) that it is normal as long as they are not blowing little bubbles out their nose and there is no discharge. Hazel sneezed everyday for a while but now she rarely sneezes at all. Again, I an NO expert but I'm thinking it might be normal. I'm hoping someone else will chime in. I don't want to give you false info. :roll:


----------



## Puffers315 (Apr 19, 2010)

My girl Hester has a wet nose, more so than her brother Loki or my previous female Vera. It was enough that when I first got her, I was watching for a URI, but it never changed. She never really sneezes, but its been wet enough to have a tiny drip come off it. Seems to be the wettest when she first wakes up and somewhat dries up. I think she might have an allergy with my cats or something. You said you noticed this a couple weeks ago, if it was a URI, it probably would have gone worse by now (not an expert though).


----------



## Hodgeroo (Jan 20, 2011)

Thanks for the input. Puffers315-I was also thinking that it probably would've gotten worse if it had been an infection, but I was recently reading about URIs and got myself worried :roll: . I wanted to make sure that other people had hedgehogs with wet noses, and no illness. I'll make sure to keep an eye on him anyways, but it is very comforting that others have the same experience.


----------



## abrowndog (Nov 26, 2010)

My Priss has a VERY wet nose if you wake her up in the AM. She has more of a doggy wet nose in the evening, though... 

I think the best thing to do is track the norms. Out first AM wake up with the bubbly wet nose had us rushing to the vet. She was fine and now we know it's just how she is.


----------



## firephoenixla (Sep 13, 2010)

I agree with everyone else, if it hasn't gotten worse than it is probably allergies.. I know Paprika has had a wet/damp nose since the day I brought her home.. some days it is wetter than others, and she'll sneeze occasionally, but she doesn't show any other sign of distress... I've had friends hold her before and comment on her cold wet nose.. I think it's kinda cute


----------



## Domi (Sep 26, 2012)

Hi,
I've noticed two times (few days ago and than today) that my new hedgehog (only one week with me) blows a little bubbles, probably two or three, not more, than he licks it and after this everything turns normal. It was only when I woke him during a day. He doesn't sneezing or something like that, he is perfectly healthy, only he's quilling. But these 5 seconds moments are strange.
Do you think it could be some allergy on wood shawings (I'm planning to start with http://www.asan-cz.com/en/products.php tomorrow.) or should it be URI? :shock: 
The temperature here is above 22°C and I don't bath him.
Thanks for some advice! Please tell me that it's OK. 

D. & B.


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

Domi said:


> Hi,
> I've noticed two times (few days ago and than today) that my new hedgehog (only one week with me) blows a little bubbles, probably two or three, not more, than he licks it and after this everything turns normal. It was only when I woke him during a day. He doesn't sneezing or something like that, he is perfectly healthy, only he's quilling. But these 5 seconds moments are strange.
> Do you think it could be some allergy on wood shawings (I'm planning to start with http://www.asan-cz.com/en/products.php tomorrow.) or should it be URI? :shock:
> The temperature here is above 22°C and I don't bath him.
> ...


I don't know which product on that page you were planning to use but don't use the one with Aloe in it! Aloe is not good for hedgehogs. As far as I know they are not even supposed to come into contact with it. If it's in the bedding and your hedgehog chews the bedding a little, or if the bedding gets in the food dish it seems like it could be really dangerous for him.

I don't know if your hedgehog is sick or not. Blowing bubbles is one of the signs of a URI so you could take him to the vet to make sure he doesn't have infection.


----------



## Domi (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh, you're right! I know that aloe is dangerous, but also someone recommend me this. Finally I should think of some cage liners. 

And I know that it's better to visit our vet, but he's really normal in everything else, only these little moments, so I was wondering if someone had a same problem. 
Thank you.


----------

